# Vietnamese: Salutations



## Hadessah

I would like to learn a few words in Vietnamese. I have friends who are coming back from Vietnam in June this year and I would like to be able to surprise them by greeting them in Vietnamese. I also write them and would like to learn some other words. I would like to learn how to spell and say:

Hello
farewell
goodbye
God bless
hugs
peace
love
joy


Thank you,
Hadessah


----------



## blinky8225

I can't help you will all of them, but I know some of them from having Vietnamese parents.

Hello - chào
goodbye - chào
That's no mistake. Hello and goodbye are the same in Vietnamese.
love - yêu
It's pronounce like ew, as in, "Ew, spinach!"
joy - mừng
This is pronounced with a descending tone.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

You can hear words and sentences in Vietnamese on this site.


----------



## Anh Tu

Hi everyone.Nice to meet you all.
I'm Vietnamese.So I can help you.
Hello - chào
Goodbye = Farewell - tạm biệt (interjection and noun)
God - Chúa/Trời (Written in capital letters to show the respect) 
bless - phù hộ
God bless - Chúa phù hộ/Trời phù hộ
Hug - ôm chặt
Peace - hòa bình
Love - yêu,tình yêu (yêu is verb,tình yêu is noun)
Joy - vui (noun)


----------



## Hadessah

With the word choa tam biet meaning goodbye how is the 'chao' in (chao tam biet) pronounced? Like cow or chow? Is there a specific website that is good for listening to the pronunciation of these words? Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Anh Tu

When you meet or leave someone,you just need to say "chào".
"Chào tạm biệt" is an awkward way.It is not ok for conversation but can be used in narrative sentences.
For example:
He leaved and didn't forget to say goodbye.
Anh ấy bỏ đi và không quên chào tạm biệt.
He - anh ấy/anh ta/nó,hắn(not polite)
Forget - quên

"chào" is pronounced approach to "chow" but weaker.


Hope that helps !


----------



## AlexTrungHuynh

"Chào" may be pronounced like "Ciao"  and have the same meaning !


----------



## AlexTrungHuynh

vietnamese is more complicated with the pronoun. be aware 

there is no conjugation with verbs . good news.


----------

